# My Very First Journal- A New Beginning!



## klmclean (Sep 12, 2004)

*Hi Everyone, I'm fairly new to this board, I discovered it a few weeks ago and I'm totally addicted to it. Everyone is so helpful and encouraging, just what I need.  I really think this journaling will keep me on track  (for good this time) and motivated! I've kept journals of my own in the past and it definately helped out, but to have online  encouragement of others will be a definate asset. My goals are to change my eating habits once and for all   I'm tired of starting over every Monday morning and by Monday evening I've already blown it. I'm so ready for this I can't wait to get started. I've been back to the gym now for six weeks (weight training 4 x week) and I plan to start doing my cardio 5-6 days a week tomorrow as well. I've charted out a meal plan for myself and I've posted it in the nutrtion section and got some feed back as to things I should change or add in.  I have made some changes to it and I'll follow it for the next couple of weeks and see how it's going for me. I'd really appreciate any comments or words of wisdome you all might have to help me out in journey. I'll be posting my meal plan tomorrow as well as my weight and my stats  *


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

Welcome to IM !  And good luck !


----------



## klmclean (Sep 12, 2004)

*Thanks! *


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Good luck! Can you tell us a little bit about yourself? Age? Sex? Training experience? Etc.?


----------



## klmclean (Sep 12, 2004)

*Hey, there, I'm 35 (just turned in June), female, 5'4, 135 pounds. I've been training off and on since I was 17, but the last couple of years, I've gotten lazy and eating habits consist of way, way too many drive-thrus. I've been back to the gym now for six weeks, weight training with a trainer 5 x a week (he's a friend of mine so it's free and he owns the gym I go to). He's been a big help, but now the eating part is up to me, that's where my problem is, I know what to eat, it's just sticking to it. I'm hoping this journal will give me the support and encouragement I need to smarten up! I was in the best shape of my life two years ago, I'm still fairly muscular, I haven't lost a lot, but things are certainly not what they were (too many cookies I think). Anyways, my goal is to drop 12-15 pounds and get lean while holding onto my muscle.  I had no problem keeping the muscle when I did 60 min. of cardio 6 days a week before so I'm hoping the same routine will work for me again. Thanks for the welcome! *


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 12, 2004)

welcome and good luck with your journal.   
 we will all be watching to keep you in line.


----------



## klmclean (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot! I need all the  help I can get


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I had no problem keeping the muscle when I did 60 min. of cardio 6 days a week before so I'm hoping the same routine will work for me again.



I sure hope you do not do this just for the sake of getting lean cause 20 minutes of HITT is enough, and I would say 4-5 days per week max.


----------



## klmclean (Sep 12, 2004)

*Hi Robert  yes, I was doing that much cardio to get lean. Do you really think all I  need is 20 min?  I guess I'm stuck that amount of cardio because that's how much I was doing when I was really happy with the way I looked. I was very lean, but still muscular.*


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2004)

Any physique pics now that you can use as "before" pics? That's always what I use as motivation.


----------



## klmclean (Sep 13, 2004)

*Hey, Monstar*

*I' m going to be taking some before pics today so hopefully I'll have them up later in the week *


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi klmclean,
Welcome to IM... good luck!


----------



## klmclean (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## klmclean (Sep 13, 2004)

*Day #1*

*Well, today started out pretty bad, woke up with an alergic reaction, not a nice way to start the day  , but I'm good now. Eating went very well today I must say, Got to gym at nine and had a good chest/biceps workout with my trainer.*

*Here's my meal plan for today:*

*Meal #1 (2:30 p.m) I didn't get up until 1:00, I was up till 4:30 a.m. *
*1/2 cup dry oatmeal*
*6 oz skim milk*
*1 scoop PVL vanilla whey protien*
*2 tbsp. raisins*
*1/4 tsp cinnamon*
*1 pkg splenda*

*Meal #2 (5:00)*
*1 boneless skinless chicken breast*
*1/2 cup brown basmati rice, cooked*
*1 cup spinach*
*1/4 cup almonds*


*Meal # 3 (8:00-post workout) *
*1 cup fat free sugar free yoghurt*
*1 scoop PVL vanilla whey protien *

*WEIGHT TRAINING (9:00)  CHEST/BICEPS *

*Meal #4*
*4 meat balls with lemon sauce (1 egg white, 1 yolk & juice of a lemon)*
*1 can asparagus*


*Water - 3 litres*

*Supplements                         Condiments*
*multi vitamin                         tobassco sauce*
*glutamine                             No-salt salt substitute*

*Stats for the day (from Fitday.com) :bounce: Weight = 135 lbs*
*Calories: 1621*
*Fat: 61*
*Protien:108*
*Carbs: 165*


----------



## klmclean (Sep 14, 2004)

*Day #2*

 *Day 2 - going pretty good, bad headache today, horrible caffeine withdrawls *
*Cut out the diet coke after reading a lot of nasty stuff about it, I was up to two litres a day so I guess I should expect a few withdrawls. Diet going well today.*
*Meal #1*
*3/4 cup dry oatmeal*
*6 oz skim milk*
*1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder*
*2 tbsp. raisins*
*1/4 tsp cinnamon*
*1 pkg splenda*

*Meal #2*
*1 boneless skinless chicken breast*
*1/2 cup cooked brown basmati rice*
*1/4 cup almonds*
*2 green onions*
*4 mushrooms*

*Meal #3*
*2 slices 100% ww bread*
*1 small banana   (I know, not the best choice of fruit - had a craving)*
*2 tbsp sugar free salt free peanut butter*

*9:00 GYM - Legs (quads)*

*10:30*
*1 scoop chocolate whey protien shake mixed in water*

*Water - 2 litres*
*                                                            Fitday.com*
*Condiments                     Supplements              Cal= 1625*
*tobassco sauce                  muti-vitamin             Fat= 60*
*no salt salt substitute                                    Carbs= 183*
*                                                            Protien= 110*
*A little high in carbs today, will do better tomorrow *


----------



## klmclean (Sep 15, 2004)

*All alone in my journal (sigh)*

Hellooooooooooo


----------



## klmclean (Sep 16, 2004)

*September 15th diet*

*Meal #1 *
*3/4 cup dry oatmeal*
*1 scoop chocolate PVL protien powder*
*6 ounces skim milk*
*1 pkg splenda*

*Meal #2*
*1 boneless skinless chicken breast*
*1/2 cup brown basmati rice*
*1 cup spinach*

*Meal #3 (post workout)*
*1 cup yoghurt*
*1 scoop protien powder*
*1/2 cup blueberries*

*9:00 - ABS (45 min.)  ouch!!!!*

*Meal #4  *
*Taco Salad*
*extra lean ground beef*
*lettuce*
*enchilada sauce*
*light sour cream *

*Late night snack*
*1/2 cup fat free sugar free yogurt*
*handful of almonds*

*Up until 5:00 am again!!!! Can't sleep, getting very, very cranky! *


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 16, 2004)

Diet is looking great, keep it up!  

Workouts are looking great, too. Did you ever manage to upload any pics?


----------



## klmclean (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey, MonStar, thanks for stopping by, I was beginning to think I was all alone 

Haven't had a chance to upload and pics yet, but hopefully over the weekend I'll get a chance, I've been crazy busy with work and trying to live through caffeine withdrawls . This is the fiirst day I haven't had a headache from hell. I was actually thinking of you today because I was having the urge to BING, you know, like eat an entire bag of chocolate chip cookies or go through the McDonald's drive-thru  , but I managed to stop myself THANK GOD!  
Anyways, thanks for stopping by and for the support


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey! 

Your diet is looking really good!!  Keep it up!

Congratulations for not binging when you had the urge to today!  Binging is not worth it - it will make you feel much more icky than the yummy taste will every make up for!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hellooooooooooo


 Noooo! I JUST found this today, or I woulda dropped by sooner! Welcome (a little late). 

 Good luck! 

 I'll be stopping by and checking in on you!


----------



## klmclean (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome GoalGetter!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 17, 2004)

you like sailor moon too


----------



## klmclean (Sep 17, 2004)

No, but I love cats, I have four


----------



## klmclean (Sep 18, 2004)

Diet today was horrible, pizza  perogies   and chocolate cake  . I've 
been helping my sister and her family move into their new home for the past two days so I was just eating what they were eating ( no excuse still, I know!!!).  

Monday morning I'll be heading out of town for a week on vacation to visit my 
best  freind, but will return to my journaling September 27th when I arrive 
home  (hopefully I can eat fairly well while I'm away ) Anyway, I look 
forward to continuing my journal when I get home and hearing from you all!
You've been a big help so far!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

Don't worry about the diet, you can take a few days off it's not going to kill you. We all have to live a little. Last night I finished an entire large pizza myself, lol, if that makes you feel any better. Hang in there, and have a great time on vacation!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 19, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hellooooooooooo



thats a classic.     dont worry we are here every step of the way. keep up the good work. 

thats my fear of starting a journal.....no one would ever show up.


----------



## klmclean (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey, MonStar, thanks, I was feeling soooooooooooo guilty And don't feel bad about your pizza, I spilt a thin crust meat lovers with my brother-in-law last night after we finished moving all the furniture into thier house, and to make it worse it was 1:00 in the morning. I'll definately try to have a good time on my trip and not worry too mcuh about my diet, you're right, we still have to live and have fun! Thanks for the kind words. Talk to you when I get back.
P.S. I hope your pizza was as yummy as mine 

Bulletproof1
So glad you stopped by my journal. Thanks so much! I really appreicate the support. Hope to hear from you when I get back from my trip, I'll really need encouragement then, god only knows what kind of food is going to fall in mouth while I'm on a road trip 
Take care


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 19, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Diet today was horrible, pizza  perogies   and chocolate cake  . I've
> been helping my sister and her family move into their new home for the past two days so I was just eating what they were eating ( no excuse still, I know!!!).
> 
> Monday morning I'll be heading out of town for a week on vacation to visit my
> ...


 Hey don't worry too much, like Monstar said. Just refocus and get back on track as best you can.  Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## klmclean (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks GoalGetter 

I know I'll get back on track when I get home, thanks to all the support from people like you


----------



## klmclean (Sep 27, 2004)

*Yikes!!!!!!!!*

 *Okay, back from my trip and I feel like I gained 15 pounds!!!*
*Could I have gone through more drive-thrus on my trip?  I DON'T THINK SO!  Oh, well, what's done is done. I'm getting back on track tomorrow and there will definately be no cheat days in sight for a very long time! I'm totally disgusted with myself *

*Maybe the five day pigout was a good thing, now I have no desire whatsoever to eat any kind of junk because I feel so terrible, inside and out!  But I did make it to the gym tonight to do me chest workout. Tomorrow will definately be a fresh start.*
*Hope to hear from you all soon *


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> *Okay, back from my trip and I feel like I gained 15 pounds!!!*
> *Could I have gone through more drive-thrus on my trip? I DON'T THINK SO! Oh, well, what's done is done. I'm getting back on track tomorrow and there will definately be no cheat days in sight for a very long time! I'm totally disgusted with myself *
> 
> *Maybe the five day pigout was a good thing, now I have no desire whatsoever to eat any kind of junk because I feel so terrible, inside and out! But I did make it to the gym tonight to do me chest workout. Tomorrow will definately be a fresh start.*
> *Hope to hear from you all soon *


 Hey! Welcome back! And awesome job, getting back to the gym right away! 

 Like you said, what's done is done. Just don't do it again, missy!  Nah, seriously... you know you've got a whole bunch of us to help keep you on track in whatever we can.

 I'm off to bed now... 

 Hasta mañana!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 28, 2004)

Welcome back! 

 Drive through food!!  Oh well - you live and learn! Just get back to it and your body will forget it happened in a few days!


----------



## klmclean (Sep 28, 2004)

*Thanks for the encouragement guys! Trust me there will definately be no more driv-thrus, I can't even think about them without gagging, YUCK, what a nasty thing to do to your body!  *


----------



## klmclean (Sep 28, 2004)

September 28, 2004

Meal #1
3/4 cup oatmeal
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 ounces of water
2 tbsp. raisins
1/4 tsp. cinnamon

Meal #2
1 pear
1 mozzarella cheese stick
1/8 cup almonds

Meal #3
6 oz. veggie ground round
1/2 cup brown basmati rice
1 cup spinach
1 tbsp greek olive oil, lemon juice & oregano marinade

GYM - LEGS

Meal #4
2 slices low carb whole grain sprouted bread
1 can water packed tuna
1 green onion
1 tbsp. light mayonnaise

Might have a bit of yoghurt before bed, kind of hungry......


----------



## klmclean (Sep 29, 2004)

September 29, 2004

Meal #1
3/4 cup oats
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder
1/2 cup peaches

Snack
1/8 cup almonds

Meal #2
4 oz shrimp
1/2 cup green pepper
1 green onion
1/2 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup basmati brown rice
1 tbsp olive oil, lemon juice and oregeno marinade
diet pepsi

Meal #4
1 boneless pork loin centre chop
1/4 cup 1% cottage cheese
1 can asparagus tips
diet pepsi

Meal #5
3/4 cup oats
1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
2 tbsp. raisins

Cal = 1277
Fat = 42.2
Carbs = 110.6
Protien = 120
Fiber = 19

No training today.............


----------



## klmclean (Oct 4, 2004)

* First day of morning cardio! - 50 min. on empty stomach*
*                                                          - 1 litre water *
*Meal #1*
*3/4 cup dry oatmeal*
*1 scoop vanilla whey protien powder mixed in 6 oz water*
*2 tbsp. raisins*
*1/4 tsp cinnamon*

*Meal #2*
*1 skinless chicken breast, bone-in*
*1/2 cup brown basmati rice*
*1 oz  unsalted almonds*
*tobassco sauce*


*MORE TO COME LATER.................. *


----------

